# import nicht gefunden



## Guest (15. Jan 2009)

Nabend 

Ich würd gern javax.servlet.http.* importieren, aber meine Eclipse findet das Package nicht. 
In meiner jsp kann ich jedoch auf request zugreifen. 

Weiss jemand wieso das so ist? Und was ich dagegen tun kann? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## HLX (15. Jan 2009)

Schau mal, ob im Java Build Path deines Projektes unter der Registerkarte 'Libraries' die Bibliothek 'servlet-api.jar' registriert ist. Falls nicht, füge sie hinzu - sie befindet sich in deiner Tomcat-Installation im Verzeichnis 'common/lib'.


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

Danke, genau das wars. Allerdings liegt die jar bei mir nicht in common/lib, sondern unter $Tomcat_home/lib. 
Ich wusst nicht das ich die jars seperat einbinden muss, ich dacht die wären bei der Standardbibliothek schon dabei  Sowas steht aber auch in meinem tollen teuren jsp-Buch nicht drin.

Hachja, nur Huddel mit dem Mühlchen ))


----------



## HLX (16. Jan 2009)

Die Bibliothek 'servlet-api.jar' ist nicht in der Eclipse Distribution enthalten sondern wird vom Servlet Container (in deinem Fall Tomcat) bezogen. 

Möglicherweise hattest du bei der Anlage des Dynamic Web Projects noch keinen Tomcat in Eclipse registriert. Dann hatte dein Projekt zu diesem Zeipunkt noch keine Möglichkeit die Bibliothek einzubinden. In diesem Fall musst du das ggf. manuell nachholen.

Sofern ein Tomcat vorhanden ist, kannst du ihn bei der Anlage des Projektes direkt anbinden, womit alle nötigen Bibliotheken automatisch registriert werden.


----------



## Guest (21. Jan 2009)

Ah, jetzt wirds hell. Stimmt, ich hab in dem Project keinen Tomcat eingebunden. Das bereitet mir glaub ich auch noch anderweitig Probleme.

Wie bind ich den denn nachträglich ein?


----------



## HLX (21. Jan 2009)

1. Window --> Preferences --> Server --> Installed Runtimes --> Button "add..." klicken
2. Tomcat Version auswählen und auf "next" klicken
3. Installationsverzeichnis und JRE angeben  und "finish" klicken
4a. rechte Maustaste auf Web-Projekt --> Properties --> Targeted Runtimes --> New... oder alternativ
4b. rechte Maustaste auf Web-Projekt --> Run As --> Run on Server


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2009)

Sorry das ich so lang gebraucht hab.

Also bei mir steht unter Windows->Preferences nichts mit Server, über die Suchfunktion find ich für "Server" auch nur den Help-Server und für "runtime" Ant-Runtime.  Aber das ist es wohl beides nicht.  Muss ich da vorher noch was machen damit ich das unter Preferences angezeigt bekomme? Meine Eclipse-Version ist die 3.1.0


----------



## HLX (28. Jan 2009)

Dann hast du wahrscheinlich das Web-Tools-Plugin (WTP) nicht. Bei neueren Eclipse-Versionen ist das glaube ich schon automatisch dabei. Du solltest dir also das Plugin besorgen oder auf Eclipse 3.3 oder 3.4 umsteigen.

Wenn das Plugin vorhanden ist, findest du den fehlenden Server-Eintrag in den Preferences.


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2009)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann hast du wahrscheinlich das Web-Tools-Plugin (WTP) nicht. Bei neueren Eclipse-Versionen ist das glaube ich schon automatisch dabei.


Das hängt IMHO davon ab, was man runter läd... 
Hier sollte das WTP nicht dabei sein: Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (85 MB)
Hier sollte es dabei sein: Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers (162 MB)

Ebenius


----------

